# Torchlight



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone have info on this bloodline ?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Not sure what you're looking for, Roxy. Her lines go way back--my first boy had a Torchlight dog (Mitzvah) from the mid-70s in his pedigree. She seems to still be active in some capacity--there was a Torchlight boy at stud (T. Man in Black) that you can see in the '07 stud issue of PV.


----------

